# Pygmy and Julii Corys



## GaspeGirl (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have a 16g tank with my betta Anthony and 3 pygmy corydoras inhabiting. I notice 2 of the cories have kind of paired off leaving one by him/her self. I understand (from this forum) corydoras are social and like larger groups.I would like to get more pygmies but you can't find them here anymore! But I found some really really cute Julii corys and I would like to add them to the bunch, if they would school and bond with the pygmies.

Does anyone have any experience or opinions whether the Julii and pygmy corys would be compatible as a school or should I continue waiting for pygmy corydoras? 

Thanks!


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm in the same dilemma with my Julii cories! I'm wondering if they are just out of season. Most different colored cories won't school together :/ You could check out Aquabid but pygmys are really hard to find for some reason. What color are your pygmys? You could try some juliis and see if they'll at least shoal.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

There's too much of a size and behavior difference. There's 3 species of dwarf cories, any of them should do.
Also true juliis are rare, often three lined cories are sold as juliis.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

There is only a 1/2" size difference with the adult sizes of the fish. Not a terrible difference considering the pygmys have been known to get just as large. True juliis are hard to find but the false julii (or 3 lined cory) still only reach 1.5" Personality wise there isn't much difference that I am aware of. They are both active bottom dwellers, although the pygmys do frequent the mid level of the tank.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

1.5"? Really? Mine are 2.5"-3". Yours must not be full grown. I've had both species and I don't think it's a good match.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GaspeGirl (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! We are all fortunate to have such a great forum for help!

@Goldibug My pygmies are kind of bronze coloured and so very very tiny! I know the juliis (false or otherwise!) would be much larger but I was hopeful that all types of corys would be peaceful with each other. The last thing I want to do is have something else to boss them around - Anthony already does that plenty! lol

@Olympia I don't know what else would be compatible in temperament and size with a betta and 3 small little fishies ....... perhaps best to hold out for more pygmies. My fish guy says they are really expensive for him to bring in, for some reason! Maybe I'll have to special order some.


----------

